# Apperantly Gerald and J-Rich are on the trading block?



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Meanwhile, some of the prominent names around the league who could be on the trading block are the LA Clippers' Corey Maggette, Sacramento's Ron Artest and Charlotte's Gerald Wallace or Jason Richardson.


LINK

This is something on the Mavericks needing to get creative or something. News to me sounds like some reporter trying to spark something.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I disagree almost 100% The bobcats are trying to be a powerful team right now. We aren't going to give up our top 2 players (not even for Dirk).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I rather doubt that we're actively seeking to trade either of them,but on the other hand we're certainly going to be talking to anyone who wants to talk.We should be looking to make long term moves that would put us in position to contend at some future point,but unfortunately we're probably going to be making short term moves that would attempt to put people in the seats and money in Bob's pockets.

I'd not be surprised if we did anything...Mediocrity sucks and we don't have the talent to be really great.We aren't likely to get much help in the draft and there aren't any FA's that look incredibly tempting either.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of Free Agents, I would like to see Pietrus in a bobcats uniform. He would be a VERY solid player right behind Wallace. Then we could get rid of Morrison for somebody...


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison isn't going anywhere and that means I doubt we put in anymore money into our wings. We already have 2 starters getting big money and Carroll getting the full MLE. That would be a good signing he's just going to take some money


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I really doubt that Pietrus would want to sign with Charlotte just to be the J-Rich backup again, like he was in GS until J-Rich got traded (and he still didn't get many minutes there).

Now that Larry Brown is coaching your team, Morrison need to be moved.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You're not getting anything for Morrison.His salary alone makes him untradeable.I'd guess he makes right at 4 million next year,he's missed a full season and when he played he produced like a guy who would have been cut if he'd been a veteran without any upside.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

if Gerald Wallace was available;

Toronto would need a change of pants.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo for gerald and the 9th????????????????????????

:dream:


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> melo for gerald and the 9th????????????????????????
> 
> :dream:


lol, who would you have to ballhog and jack up the ball 5 seconds into the shot clock? Maybe then you could trade up for Mayo


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

In all seriousness though, i'm really excited for this season for the bobcats. When Jason Richardson has a good coach by his side he goes to the playoffs.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ninerballin said:


> lol, who would you have to ballhog and jack up the ball 5 seconds into the shot clock? Maybe then you could trade up for Mayo


ive never seen melo jack one up in 5 seconds in my life. i just like augustin a whole damn lot. DJ/JR/gerald/nene would be a solid core...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Howabout a swap of Gerald Wallace for Tayshaun Prince? Prince has played under Larry Brown before. Do 'Cats fans think Wallace is worth more?

Personally, I think Prince is really freaking good. He just doesn't get a chance to show it that often because he plays on a team with Billups, Hamilton and Wallace.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly on winnings teams Gerald Wallace and Jason Richardson would have been all stars by now. There both extremely underrated players.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Seems like with these two plus Emeka the 'Cats would be trying to win ASAP. They're all probably in the middle of their prime.


----------

